# Newby girl AT/tele question



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

The Magic is an AT Boot- there is zero flex in the forefoot and is made for locked down alpine skiing. I wasn't clear about which you were looking for, but there isn't a system that pulls double duty (that I'm aware of). If you're looking for a tele boot or an AT, try telemark-pyranees.com or ebay. Locally, try the Wilderness Exchange in Denver or the Sports Recycler in Boulder. Otherwise, you have ebay, Craigslist, the teletips.com swap or the Gear Swap on Powderbuzz.

Good luck


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Hilde. Flaco is right. If you are however looking for Tele gear hit me with a pm using the buzz function. And I will see if i can hook you up. Steve ps that is if you will take help from a motor boater


----------



## hilde (Jan 6, 2006)

*I'll take all the help I can get motor or not!*

Here's my scenario:
I grew up skiing and then did some tele skiing until my knees gave out. I still have a pair of Excalibur Magnums 181 I think, BD 3 pin bindings/no cables and a first-ish generation T1-men's too big and too stiff for me. For the last 14 years I have been boarding and always looking at the skiers with envy and regret. My knees are better cuz I gave them a break and I want to get on skis again. I will use whatever I get probably 90% resort since I have the old Tuas so I want something that is workable for hard pack and speed. My last regular skis were 200's-staraight cut so that will date me for you and let you know where I am coming from in terms of technique.
I found the Magic boots for really cheap and being a boatman, didn't want to pass up a deal even though I know nothing about AT skiing. So, sure, let me know what you have; at this point I am pretty up to try anything that comes in twos. I did always like the feeling of having the ski free at the heel so that is making me a little leery of committing to the AT-even with the great deal. Also the AT bindings are ridiculously expensive.
I am new here so don't know how to do the PM thing so send me an email
hilde at internet49 dot com
We just got through some sweet flooding so I haven't even been skiing this season-it rained up until last week but now we are at 100% with one storm. The boating has been unreal though so I am not too jonesing for boarding.
For that matter, does anyone want to trade a pair of women's Magic, used 4 times for some equivalent tele stuff???
thanks steve
hilde


----------

